# Pitbull Extra Set Of Canine



## kartel05 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey My Friend Bought a Pit And The Guy Claimed It Was a German Blue Nose and the difference is they have an extra set of canines and they do has anyone ever heard if it and yes i know theres no such thing as a blue nose pit


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

the extra set of canines is probably a deformity. you cant lock it down to a blood line. people say oh my dogs got double canines so its a gator dog but they have no proof imo its just a deformity. got a good pic of the extra canines?

also when some one uses the word "rare", "blue", and "pit bull" in the same sentence then you know the breeder is shady


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

kartel05 said:


> Hey My Friend Bought a Pit And The Guy Claimed It Was a German Blue Nose and the difference is they have an extra set of canines and they do has anyone ever heard if it and yes i know theres no such thing as a blue nose pit


The first part is a Backyard breeder ploy to sell their mutts and if there are two sets of canines it sounds like retained baby teeth. My poorly bred male had them as well and they were open to infection so I had the vet extract them and I wish I had photos of Bogart's canines with the double..I will look but until then here is a good example. 









your dog can also have retained deciduous baby teeth ect.

here is a great example of both issues in a yorkie

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## kartel05 (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks Had Me Thinking


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

RileyRoo said:


> The first part is a Backyard breeder ploy to sell their mutts and if there are two sets of canines it sounds like retained baby teeth. My poorly bred male had them as well and they were open to infection so I had the vet extract them and I wish I had photos of Bogart's canines with the double..I will look but until then here is a good example.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:goodpost:


----------



## EL CUCO (Jul 25, 2011)

Half Yorkie, half shark! Lol yikes!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Yup Rileyroo had the perfect post. A German Blue huh? He totally hustled your friend!


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

NoWuCmEnOwU... said:


> Half Yorkie, half shark! Lol yikes!


:rofl::rofl::rofl:
That got me laughing.


----------



## kartel05 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey I Didnt Spend a Dime On The Dog The Most Ive Done Is Walk Her LOL


----------

